# Funken von IR Verlängerung



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

*Funken von IR Verlängerung*

Heydiho
Hab mir gestern nen Smart TV von Samsung gekauft. Top Teil, würds glatt mit ins Bett nehmen 

Problem nur, als ich die IR Verlängerung an den Fernseher angeschlossen habe, gabs nen kleinen Funken. *******, dachte ich, zogs wieder raus, und steckte nochmal rein. Gab wieder nen blöden Funken.
Habs dann stecken lassen.
Doch wie bitte kann das passieren, dass sich das Teil auflädt? Wenn ich geladen wäre und den Kotakt vorne berührt hätte, hätte es dort schon knallen müssen. Hats aber nicht, weil ich nur die Isolierung angepackt habe. Auch beim Wechsel.
Hat jemand ne Idee? Und iwe kann ich testen, ob das  Teil nicht zerschossen wurde? 
MfG
marvinj


----------



## Stueppi (27. November 2013)

*AW: Funken von IR Verlängerung*

Ich hab auch schon öfters von meinem TV (auch Samsung Smart TV) eine gewicht bekommen. Samsung hat da wohl etwas geschlampt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Funken von IR Verlängerung*

manchmal kann man selbiges auch bei hdmi beobachten, passiert wenn man den netzstecker des gerätes nicht zieht^^

ist aber nicht schlimm, sondern nur ein "mini lichtbogen" der vom stecker ausgehenden spannung.

also alles easy, und falls doch noch angst besteht einfach nächstes mal netzstecker ziehen

mfg


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

*AW: Funken von IR Verlängerung*

Lustigerweise war der Netzstecker nicht angeschlossen, dachte mir, erstmal das Teil anschließen,danach kam der Antennenstecker und danach erst das Netzkabel


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2013)

*AW: Funken von IR Verlängerung*

Fass mal an Schirm und Leiter vom Antennenstecker . Merkste selber ne ?


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

*AW: Funken von IR Verlängerung*

Da ist wie gesagt nix passiert


----------

